# low and narrow fork from a stainless steel marine part



## Ted (May 27, 2011)

This slingshot has low and narrow forks. Low for less stress on the wrist, narrow to make it easier to aim. Like a PFS and with more hand protection than bareback. The bands are easy to attach - just wrap each side around a prong with a rubber band.

The frame is stainless steel and is actually a marine part: http://www.marinepar...m/ststchsn.html. The stainless steel rod is 7/16" diameter. It's very strong since this thing is designed to handle anchor chains on boats. Also magnets stick to it. The gap between the prongs is 5/8" inside dimension. The handle is a little wide to grip, but not too bad. The padded handle grip and bands are from Tex-Shooter.

It shoots well if the pouch is turned 90 degrees and angled slightly upward, just like shooting bareback. The frame gets the bands up slightly above the hand, so you get some margin of error compared to bareback (although I have never had a hand hit with bareback). The slingshot does not shoot well if held sideways - the shots go all over the place.


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

that's the coolest thing to have, must get one and do mods!


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

looks great !


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

i really like that ted,nice one


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool, nice one


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

cool


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Man ... I just LOVE this sort of thing! Making slingshots out of items not originally designed for it is a special interest of mine.This is a wonderful example. Congratulations!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------

